# Need help replacing a boat floor...



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

I have a 1972 fiberglass Sea Ray 19ft runabout boat with a Mercury 1500 150hp outboard motor. I started this project years ago. I totally gutted the interior of the boat. The floor was soft, and when I lifted the floor, the foam under the floor was saturated with water. I took it ALL out. Then I was laid off....and it sat. The stringers were rotted and crumbling. (There are two stringers that run bow to stern with a couple cross members making up the bulkhead of the ski storage compartment). I am back in the position where I want to finish what I started. What I need is someone who has knowledge of how to replace the floor. I have a good idea but would like to talk it over with someone who has tackled this sort of project in the past. I live in Carleton (Monroe County). I know it may be easier to find a good boat and replace the motor, but I already started this one and I just want to finish it. I NEED A BOAT AGAIN!!!! 

PM me if you can help or are willing to lend a hand OR if you just want to lead me in the right direction! Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

Dave,

I can take a look at it with you & go over what might need to be done as well as point out any potential problems areas you might encounter. 

I see you are in Carlton, If we can get a timeline worked out I pass thru the area on thur afternoons. 

I would need a little heads up, but would be happy to look at it with you. 

Let me know before its get to warm out, as I wont be able to get out of here then.

Or I got a 1998 18ft Glastron I could sell you...

Regards Jeff


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

ishootdeer said:


> I have a 1972 fiberglass Sea Ray 19ft runabout boat with a Mercury 1500 150hp outboard motor. I started this project years ago. I totally gutted the interior of the boat. The floor was soft, and when I lifted the floor, the foam under the floor was saturated with water. I took it ALL out. Then I was laid off....and it sat. The stringers were rotted and crumbling. (There are two stringers that run bow to stern with a couple cross members making up the bulkhead of the ski storage compartment). I am back in the position where I want to finish what I started. What I need is someone who has knowledge of how to replace the floor. I have a good idea but would like to talk it over with someone who has tackled this sort of project in the past. I live in Carleton (Monroe County). I know it may be easier to find a good boat and replace the motor, but I already started this one and I just want to finish it. I NEED A BOAT AGAIN!!!!
> 
> PM me if you can help or are willing to lend a hand OR if you just want to lead me in the right direction! Thanks!
> 
> Dave


Not close to you but...

Pat's Pontoon Services, Three Rivers, Michigan
Address:http://patspontoon.com/ Changed:4:53 PM on Monday, March 2, 2009


----------



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

Jeff, I appreciate the offer and I am off work on Thursdays. Just let me know when you are passing thru and I'll get you more info on where I am. btw, how much for the glasstron?


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

I am available after 2:30 on thur. Next week is good for me. Shoot me a pm with # & I will give you a shout or you can call me.

The Glasstron is $3000.00. it is a 4cyl vovlo sx drive package. The lower unit is also brand new.

I am going to get some pictures together in a few weeks as we have 5-6 boats here we need to sell. 

Jeff


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

There is a book called runabout renovation that covers all the ins and outs. Its a good read if you have a sick mind, and lets face it if you are glassing stringers and floors you are sick!


----------



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

sick is only the half of it!!:lol:


----------



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

Here's the pics.. The boat is VERY dirty from sitting the last 6 years in my barn. 











Here's the inside. Notice I already cut out the existing floor and removed all the flotation foam.










after dis assembly, I didn't want to break, or lose any of the parts so once I knew that I wasn't going to get it done, I put everything inside the boat.

The original back seats were constructed using Coleman coolers (interesting).










The rear of the boat and what is left of the stringers that I didn't remove are here...


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck !!!


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

Dave,

You have a project for sure. We can go over it in detail Thur but I would say you might want to consider the dollars & the time its going to take to make it whole again & dont forget the engine might need a little TLC as well.

Then after that consider the value of it when finished. 

I dont want to discourage you just better to consider it now.


----------



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

I guess what makes this project special to me is that just before 'barning' the boat, I rebuilt the entire engine (I burnt up #1 piston) completely. then I dropped the lower unit and resealed the entire thing. The carbs have been rebuilt as well. The engine is pretty much 'new'. I was wondering if it would be easier to find another boat and swap motors. I know it might be cheaper and I can do the work (with guidance) I would love to find something with a small cuddy. Do you have anything like that? Like I said before, I can swap airfare... Also, if you have a regatta or anything like that, I can outfit it with Party Tents, tables and chairs, frozen drink machines and more... I own Wicky's Party Tent Rentals as well! I still would like you to come out on Thursday. I will have it pulled out and cleaned up so you can see that it's not going to be that big of a project (I think).


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

As far as cost I dont think it will be that bad, its been more than a few years since Ive got myself into a mess like that but as I remember its not the cost of a doing the job that would stop one from doing it, its the dirty filthy job of doing it!
With that said from looking at your pictures it looks as if you have already done a lot of the really dirty work and once you get into the reconstruction you may actually enjoy it!
Plus when you are done you will really be happy with yourself! 
Like I said its been more than a few years since Ive done one but I have a 1964 Glastron behind the garage that is going under the knife one of these years, so you see a really sick person might do it more than once!
So go for it and take lots of pictures cause I will expect to see this project come together right hear on this message board!
Oh and by the way nice pictures, I really love boat porn!


----------



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

That's what I was thinking Tonga... I have very little demo left to do on it. I do get excited to think of the reconstrution process. I also know how it will look when it's done. I just want to get this relic back into Lake Erie and put some walleye's and perch into it! I am also thinking of some way to put a livewell into it as well! The possibilities are endless! Anyone know how much floatation foam I may need? I am not sure if one gallon would be enough.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

http://http://www.amazon.com/Runabout-Renovation-Find-Fiberglass-Speedboat/dp/0071580085

I really think you will enjoy this book, they cover flotation and I do belive they even cover live wells, but it's been a while since I have read it.


----------



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

this is the response I just received from Sea Ray regarding prints...

Thank you for your inquiry regarding your 1972 Sea Ray. Unfortunately, we do not have any prints that will provide the stringer and floor specifications dating back this far. While we cannot provide prints, below is a general description of the construction. 

In general, there are two main longitudinal stringers that run parallel to the keel from the transom forward. There will be two or three main cross members, one between the engine compartment and fuel cell, and another forward of the fuel tank compartment and the ski storage, if equipped. The top floor is secured to the inboard stringers with the outboard side of the floor generally secured directly to the hull with fiberglass. When removing the damaged wood near the outboard side, care must be used not to cut too deep and cut into the fiberglass hull. Removing small sections at a time will allow access to see underneath and prevent damage to the hull. The main cavities under the floor will have closed cell foam, which provides reserve flotation. 

When removing damaged sections of the stringers, or floor panel, we would suggest taking various measurements, or use cardboard to make a template of the area. This will provide a pattern and the best information to refit the flooring. New sections of panel can then be re-installed using several layers of fiberglass and resin over the seams. 

We appreciate the opportunity to assist you with this information. If we may be of further assistance, please feel free to contact our Customer Service Department.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Thats some pretty vague info but in this day and age Im kind of surprised they got back with you at all.
I really think you will enjoy the book I linked you to above.
You may also find a lot of good info at fiberglassics although their Sea Ray section is being reworked at the moment. They still have a wealth of really good info on the forums. You can join for free and I think you find lots help! These people live for old fiberglass. Hear is a link.
http://http://www.fiberglassics.com/forms/forum818C/


----------

